# Ice Road Truckers - Season Six



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The new season is starting up on June 3rd. However, the surprise of the day is.... no Lisa Kelly. Whaaaaaa?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I was wondering when it would be back! Thanks for the update!

As for Lisa, I had read a while back that medical issues might end her trucking carrer. Let us hope whatever it was is only temporary and she will be back for season 7.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder. The program is a bit predictable, but it's good fun late at nite. Hope everything's alright with Lisa. I always thought that doing the IRT in various parts of the world was an unnecessary risk. Hope she wasn't hurt in one of those.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Ok, who else here thinks Porkchop is twice the idiot Dave (Season 5) was? 

What do you think of Season 6 so far with no LK? Austin needs to be taken out back and have his a** beaten. At first I thought Darrel was going to be another Dave blowhard, but it actually seems he knows what he is doing, especially when he jumped in with Jack to get the aforementioned Porkchop's brakes fixed (while Porkchop sat in the truck confused).

Not sure what I think of the whole Canadian side. Hugh and Rick are 2 people I would probably not be friends with, but I like Alex.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

"As portrayed on television", Dave was a consistent whiner who didn't want to listen to his bosses. In my experience, when you are first learning the job, STFU, listen to your trainers, and ask pointed questions, not be a thorn in their side. As for Pork Chop, it was inattentiveness and laziness thats going to cost him. 

As for Hugh, he has a mouth and ego so big you can drive a triple-trailer through it. The guy, however, is able to back his words with actions.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> Ok, who else here thinks Porkchop is twice the idiot Dave (Season 5) was?
> 
> What do you think of Season 6 so far with no LK? Austin needs to be taken out back and have his a** beaten. At first I thought Darrel was going to be another Dave blowhard, but it actually seems he knows what he is doing, especially when he jumped in with Jack to get the aforementioned Porkchop's brakes fixed (while Porkchop sat in the truck confused).
> 
> Not sure what I think of the whole Canadian side. Hugh and Rick are 2 people I would probably not be friends with, but I like Alex.


+1,000 -_ Pork Chop_ needs to go home before he kills himself or someone. _Dave_ didn't come back this season, so everybody"s safe there. Hope it's permanent.

I miss _Lisa,_ and I hope its temporary.

Peacocks_ Hugh_ and _Pinky (Rick)_ are a waste. If it weren't for _Ale_x, the producers could forgo the Canadian side of the season and I would never miss it.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Henry said:


> +1,000 -_ Pork Chop_ needs to go home before he kills himself or someone. _Dave_ didn't come back this season, so everybody"s safe there. Hope it's permanent.


Uh, Dave was fired from Carlile due to his performance and his attitude towards other drivers.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> Uh, Dave was fired from Carlile due to his performance and his attitude towards other drivers.


C'mon _Mark_, you know the producers can overlook little things like that. _Pinky (Rick)_ was written off too, and he's back. Don't forget there are other carriers there or that the producers can change things a bit like they did for _Pinky. _


----------



## Tiny (Feb 1, 2009)

Lisa is not sick according to lisa on her facebook page she just says have other things in the works, what ever that means, but she is still driving for carlisle trucking.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I haven't seen season six yet. Are they in Alaska again?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes and no.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Mark Holtz said:


> Yes and no.


Just how many seasons can they show driving up and down the same road?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> Uh, Dave was fired from Carlile due to his performance and his attitude towards other drivers.





Henry said:


> C'mon _Mark_, you know the producers can overlook little things like that. _Pinky (Rick)_ was written off too, and he's back. Don't forget there are other carriers there or that the producers can change things a bit like they did for _Pinky. _


If you recall when Dave left IRTeadliest Roads he stated while walking away that he was through with both shows & never wanted producers to ever call him again.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> If you recall when Dave left IRTeadliest Roads he stated while walking away that he was through with both shows & never wanted producers to ever call him again.


... unless they deposit a ton of money into his checking account.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Just how many seasons can they show driving up and down the same road?


At least two or three. It started with a road(Tibbitt to Contwoyto Winter Road, according to Wiki)containing all of those portages, then the Dalton Rd and now the Dalton and whatever Canadian ice roads (Dempster Highway for one) they want to show us. Season 6 has three different roads, highlighting three different crews.

I wonder if _Maya_ will replace _Lisa_ in Season 7?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Does anyone have the gut feeling that this sixth season of IRT is going to be the final season?



Spoiler



And, is anyone really surprised that Pork Chop got chopped last night?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> Does anyone have the gut feeling that this sixth season of IRT is going to be the final season?


Hard to say as cable networks like to keep their 'original' shows well past their prime.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Mark Holtz said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And, is anyone really surprised that Pork Chop got chopped last night?


Not me.

So wanted it to be Lisa walking in instead of Ray.


----------

